# [EVENT OVER + Submitted Games Update] GBAtemp @ Global Game Jam 2017



## Prans (Jan 20, 2017)

*LIVE UPDATES:*​*Day 1:*

On my way! 
Arrived! Event starts in less than 30min!
​
The secretary gave us magazines to check out in the meantime:



_This one has has 2 dual pages! Neat! (It's a book on Warhammer 40k btw)_​
It's starting! The host is giving an intro to the jammers.
 
_Damn pillar!_​
This year's theme is *waves*
They've even got sandwiches to fuel us! Yum!



Brainstorming ideas, lots of crazy and funny concepts 



Joined a team, working on our project now.
Our team has laid out our plan for the game and the programmers will work on the math early tomorrow. We're calling it a day!
*Day 2:*

Just got back for Day 2! Was -8°C on my way...brrr! Facial hair started to freeze...
The programmers of the team I'm sticking are hard at work:



Project update: progressing, working on controls
​
Sneak peek of the group's project :



End of Day!
*Day 3:*


The office hosting the event was live streaming the event yesterday; you can take a 360° look at people staring at their computer screen for 1h 26min below:
​

The jammers are wrapping up and uploading their projects.
GGJ '17 is now officially over! All the teams have submitted their projects and gave a demo. Lots of interesting games made in just 48 hours by very talented teams and they are now back to catch some well-deserved sleep! Stay tuned to see more of the works!
*Global Game Jam '17 Games:*

Below are the games that the jammers in Budapest have concocted over a period of 48 hours. You can download and try each game (and more!) for yourself:


Atlantris


In this two-player game with 8-bit like visuals and audio, a mere mortal (Player 1) is trying to evade the wrath of the God (Player 2) who is throwing tetromino-like blocks at you.


Cozy Croc



Help the Cozy Croc to get home! You drop stones into the pond and the waves push Croc's little boat to the exit.


I Bet You Can't Bat



This one cleverly uses the concept of bats' echolocation to guide your bat to the end of the level.


Mr Cloud Against Mortality



In this endless runner, the player has two inputs: he can jump to avoid obstacles and he can activate his trusty Turkey companion's sound weapon with saying "itch" into the microphone.


VR-EscapeFromTheDark
In this HTC Vive VR horror game, you take control of a blind and deaf girl trying to escape the horrors lurking in the dark with the help of your magic stick.

WaveTunnel



Finally here's the game of the team I stuck around with. It's an endless runner where you control an orb venturing a tunnel that has to dodge the obstacles on the way. It doubles as a multiplayer game as you can connect a guitar and by plucking the correct strings, the matching colored obstacle will vanish! As you can see in the videos below, the menu is _very _basic due to the lack of a graphics member in the team but notice the _Normal_, _Drunk_ and _Super Drunk_ modes where your vision is blurred, making it hard to see the orb. You can also choose different speeds for a more challenging experience.


_Normal Mode


Super Drunk Mode_​


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, I had no idea such a thing existed. Got a few a couple hours away from me. Time to see if I can join anything.  Thanks yo!


----------



## Prans (Jan 20, 2017)

MajinCubyan said:


> Wow, I had no idea such a thing existed. Got a few a couple hours away from me. Time to see if I can join anything.  Thanks yo!


Sweet! Hope you can join  Enjoy!


----------



## boomario (Jan 20, 2017)

Will be participating in Brazil


----------



## Issac (Jan 20, 2017)

There are 9 jams here in Sweden, but I had no idea this was happening at all  Oh well! I hope you'll have fun!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 20, 2017)

How is this different from ludum dare?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 20, 2017)

Vengenceonu said:


> How is this different from ludum dare?


The Ludum Dare is just done online and is considered a "competition" with "winners" (even though it's just a community vote and you don't actually win anything). 

The Global Game Jam takes place in physical locations, people gather together at registered sites and create teams (usually of people who've never met) to create games within the allotted time period. There's no official votes, so it's not considered a competition and is just one of those things were people get together and create games for the hell of it. 

I'm curious to see what @Prans's team comes up with!


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 21, 2017)

I participated in this a few years ago.  Was pretty fun.


----------



## Prans (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm curious to see what @Prans's team comes up with!


Stay tuned, I'll share the details once we're done tomorrow


----------



## Rusb (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm one of the organizers of the game jam in Barcelona, now It's 8 AM and a lot of people are sleeping xD we are 100 in total having much fun! (Lillie waifu on PC :3)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

I look forward to what you guys make.  Out of curiosity, what is your team using to make the game?  Unity?  UE4?


----------



## Prans (Jan 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I look forward to what you guys make.  Out of curiosity, what is your team using to make the game?  Unity?  UE4?


Unity


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2017)

So whats your role in your team, Prans?


----------



## Prans (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So whats your role in your team, Prans?


Game design, playtesting and most importantly, moral support


----------



## seam (Jan 21, 2017)

looks horrible, lol


----------



## XanLoves (Jan 22, 2017)

A friend just posted his gamejam project. I'm impressed!
Check it out: https://twitter.com/usuallydavid/status/823089617599602688


----------



## Prans (Jan 22, 2017)

XanLoves said:


> A friend just posted his gamejam project. I'm impressed!
> Check it out: https://twitter.com/usuallydavid/status/823089617599602688


Hmm I think your friend participated in TinyTVJam, which is different from GGJ. But still nice job!


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 22, 2017)

well come on, link us to your game!


----------



## Prans (Jan 23, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> well come on, link us to your game!


The wait is over! Check the updated post!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 23, 2017)

Prans said:


> The wait is over! Check the updated post!



I was literally looking to see if you updated it like 10 minutes ago!  I'm excited!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Man, @Prans that is pretty awesome. I like that song a lot too. I'll be playing this a fair amount. So far my record is 3,104 on the fastest speed. Great job to you and the other cats involved! Look forward to trying the rest now.


----------



## Missing Number (Jan 23, 2017)

Aww i hoped to get in on it this year..... Any toronto devs want to next year?


----------



## Prans (Jan 23, 2017)

MajinCubyan said:


> I was literally looking to see if you updated it like 10 minutes ago!  I'm excited!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Man, @Prans that is pretty awesome. I like that song a lot too. I'll be playing this a fair amount. So far my record is 3,104 on the fastest speed. Great job to you and the other cats involved! Look forward to trying the rest now.


Sweet! Really glad you liked it!


----------

